# Trying to solve the problem of hero ball



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES - The Kings fell back into their bad offensive habits in Sunday's 113-102 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Yes, it was the return of the dribbling show. And it only took one quarter - the third - to lead the Kings' demise in a very winnable game.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sacbee.com/sports/king...hero-ball.html#mi_rss=Kings/NBA#storylink=cpy


----------

